# Menschen, die vermehrt Zucker zu sich nehmen



## Tömk

Menschen, die vermehrt Zucker zu sich nehmen, haben eine höhere Tendenz zu aggressivem Handeln.

¿Qué significa esta parte?: "Menschen, die vermehrt Zucker zu sich nehmen"

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Highland Thing

Significa que "la gente que consume más azúcar..."


----------



## Tömk

Muchas gracias *Highland Thing*.


----------



## kunvla

Tömk said:


> Menschen, die vermehrt Zucker zu sich nehmen, haben eine höhere Tendenz zu aggressivem Handeln.
> 
> ¿Qué significa esta parte?: "Menschen, die vermehrt Zucker zu sich nehmen"


Significa "in zunehmendem Maß" ~ "(cada vez) con más frecuencia".

Saludos,


----------



## Highland Thing

kunvla said:


> Significa "in zunehmendem Maß" ~ "(cada vez) con más frecuencia".
> 
> Saludos,



Podría, sí, pero 'vermehrt' significa otras cosas también - por ejemplo simplemente 'con frecuencia', lo que traduje (libremente, es cierto) con 'más'.


----------



## Tömk

¡Muchas gracias!

Por otro lado en el mismo tema, cuando consumes azúcar se usa: Zucker zu sich nehmen? La construcción "zu sich nehmen" me ha confundido.  Literalmente es "tomar para sí", pero supongo que significa consumir, ¿o estoy equivocado?

Podría decir entonces: Ich nehme Zucker zu mich: Consumo azúcar. (?)


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> Podría decir entonces: Ich nehme Zucker zu mich: Consumo azúcar. (?)



Ich nehme (zu viel) Zucker zu "mir" (no es muy corriente, pero correcto)
Ich "esse/konsumiere" zu viel Zucker, das ist aber ungesund
Menschen, die zu viel Zucker konsumieren/essen (zu sich nehmen), werden oft krank
Menschen, die in zunehmendem Maß(e) Zucker konsumieren/essen (zu sich nehmen), gefährden ihre Gesundheit, etc...

Saludos


----------



## Tömk

Alles mehr als klar.

Danke vielmals *Tonerl*!


----------

